# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Wortelen verbeteren kwaliteit sperma

## Leontien

Al langer is bekend dat wortelen goed zijn voor de ogen. Nu blijkt ook dat ze goed zijn om de vruchtbaarheid van mannen te verbeteren. Onderzoekers van Harvard University ondervroegen 200 jonge mannen om een dieet te volgen met verschillende groenten en fruit. Daarna werd gekeken naar het effect ervan op het sperma. 

Het blijkt dat geel en oranje voedsel goed is voor de kwaliteit van sperma. Ze zijn rijk aan carotenoïden en een goede bron van vitamine A. Het lichaam zet deze om in antioxidanten en de onderzoekers denken dat hierdoor het sperma 'een boost' krijgt.

Wortelen zijn dus bij uitstek de beste voor het verbeteren van de kwaliteit van sperma. Zoete aardappel en meloen staan op een goede tweede plek.

bron: Gezondheidsnet

Vind jij dit nieuws verrassend?

----------

